# Fireplace surround



## LarryS. (22 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone built their own fireplace surround ? Or know of any designs that are available ? We're re-decorating the living room, with a new fireplace part of the re-jig


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Aug 2008)

hi LarryS,

i have made a few hundred in the past ,i was apprenticed to a company making new and restoring fire places and some reproductions although now all people want is painted mdf or b&poo [email protected]

what style are you looking for period or modern?

woobutcher


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2008)

I shall watch this carefully, on the tuit list is a fire surround for the (gas powered) wood burner for the front room.


----------



## LarryS. (23 Aug 2008)

woodbutcher":1b9espz2 said:


> hi LarryS,
> 
> i have made a few hundred in the past ,i was apprenticed to a company making new and restoring fire places and some reproductions although now all people want is painted mdf or b&poo [email protected]
> 
> ...



SWMBO is after something modern to go with a chrome fireplace, 'square' and 'chunky' are the key words here. Saw something today which she liked so will do a sketchup of it so you can see the idea

any help very much appreciated


paul


----------



## LarryS. (23 Aug 2008)

here we go, some simple starters for ten :


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Aug 2008)

hi paul, 

your sketchup drawing makes it look plane and simple. 

what fuel do you intend to use in it? this dose have a bearing on the type of timber to use, also do you intend to have a backing if so what thickness? 
have you any sizes in mind and any size restrictions? 
and finally what is the line in the centre of the head board is it a joint or just a feature. 

ps what type of wood were you thinking of using? 


woobutcher.


----------



## LarryS. (23 Aug 2008)

woodbutcher":2b2jh97d said:
 

> your sketchup drawing makes it look plane and simple.
> 
> what fuel do you intend to use in it? this dose have a bearing on the type of timber to use, also do you intend to have a backing if so what thickness?
> have you any sizes in mind and any size restrictions?
> ...



Plain and simple is what she's after (and should make my life easier !). Fire is going to be a gas fire (ordered this morning). 
The backing is going to be 15mm marble. 

Sizes is the main area that I am not sure of, just did those drawings using the sizes from something she liked in the shop - which should do the job my worry is working out relevant sizes such as thicknesses e.t.c. - is likely to be the problem (I only measured the height and width).

As for material, so far I've only ever built two tables which were out of oak, though not sure if that is best looking or is even suitable for a fire surround ?


----------



## danmosheim (24 Aug 2008)

Here's one I built recently in an Arts and Crafts Style for a client in New Jersey. Check your local building codes for 'inches from firebox edge to combustibles" specs. New Jersey, USA had some complex ones regarding projection from the face of the masonry for distances up to 12". Anything over 12" was OK .... Heres' the link
http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2008/05/arts-and-crafts-style-mantle.html
If you want the drawing with dimensions shown, let me know and I'll send it ....


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2008)

Hi Dan,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your link has been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name.
Here it is:
http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2008/05/arts-and-crafts-style-mantle.html

I like that a lot, but I think its too wide for our chimney, might try and rescale it to fit.


----------



## OPJ (24 Aug 2008)

LarryS":2njfzg9j said:


> As for material, so far I've only ever built two tables which were out of oak, though not sure if that is best looking or is even suitable for a fire surround ?



So, you _did_ finish that table you were building... Did we see any finished photo's in your thread...? :wink: 

Fire surrounds... I remember Steve Maskery made a nice one from Ash in Good Woodworking a year or two ago. I can probably find the issue if you want a look, unless the man himself responds, of course.


----------



## mailee (24 Aug 2008)

Here are a couple I made from pine. They both dissasemble into three pieces for transport.


----------



## LarryS. (24 Aug 2008)

OPJ":2ky9ioh2 said:


> So, you _did_ finish that table you were building... Did we see any finished photo's in your thread...? :wink:
> 
> Fire surrounds... I remember Steve Maskery made a nice one from Ash in Good Woodworking a year or two ago. I can probably find the issue if you want a look, unless the man himself responds, of course.



Literally just finished the 1st coat of oil on the second table, will post pictures in a few minutes  Life's been a bit busy, hence why the tables taken so long and why I've been relatively out of touch on the forum. 

Whats ash like to work with ? I'm keen to try a different type of wood for more experience


----------



## LarryS. (24 Aug 2008)

danmosheim":21p47n32 said:


> Here's one I built recently in an Arts and Crafts Style for a client in New Jersey. Check your local building codes for 'inches from firebox edge to combustibles" specs. New Jersey, USA had some complex ones regarding projection from the face of the masonry for distances up to 12". Anything over 12" was OK .... Heres' the link
> http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2008/05/arts-and-crafts-style-mantle.html
> If you want the drawing with dimensions shown, let me know and I'll send it ....



thats a really nice fireplace danmo, way way way too big for my little living room though I think. To make sure I am following all the codes I intend to copy main dimensions of existing fireplaces in the stores, its the detailed measurement I am stuck on.


----------



## LarryS. (24 Aug 2008)

mailee":1vqks8ev said:


> Here are a couple I made from pine. They both dissasemble into three pieces for transport.




really impressive fireplaces mailee, what sort of pine did you make them from ? the B&Q variety or otherwise ?

Where did you make the joins ? 3 pieces sounds like a good idea just for the practicality of building it


----------



## OPJ (25 Aug 2008)

Paul, ash is fairly easy to work for a hardwood. You should find it a bit easier than oak and a little cheaper, too. :wink: It's only when you start hand-planing it that you may run in to problems as the grain can be quite well and tear easily, regardless of whether it's English or American. There's no harm in sanding it though!  That coffee table I made a short while ago was almost entirely out of ash.


----------



## RogerM (25 Aug 2008)

Here's a fire surroundI built last year. Not sure that it is what you're after, but it may give you some ideas.


----------



## mailee (25 Aug 2008)

LarryS":1zwh6glo said:


> really impressive fireplaces mailee, what sort of pine did you make them from ? the B&Q variety or otherwise ?
> 
> Where did you make the joins ? 3 pieces sounds like a good idea just for the practicality of building it



No Paul it was Pine from the timber merchants. :lol: As for the joints they are the two uprights into the mantle. There are squares cut out of the mantle and the uprights screw into them from behind. It took a little work to get the mouldings to line up on the large one but came out well in the end. The mantle is hollow made as a torsion box type of construction and the mouldings around the top are only about 1.5" wide to give it depth. They are quite easy to build and are really just boxes joined together with a hollow rear. One thing to remember though is to allow for the tiles/marble back and allow a gap for it so it will sit flush with the wall. I forgot once and had to re cut it.


----------



## mailee (25 Aug 2008)

I think this may be of some help to you Paul. I knew I still had it on my computer somewhere. It shows the basics of the build and althought the mantle is made up of solid pieces it could soon be modified. Hope this helps.


----------



## LarryS. (25 Aug 2008)

thanks mailee, the picture is great, would you be able to PM me it (if its in sketchup) ?

very nice fireplace roger, but like you say not what I will be building (deliberately making sure girlfriend doesn't see it and get ideas)


----------



## mailee (25 Aug 2008)

Hello Paul, yes no problem as it is in Sketchup although it is on the other computer. I shall send you it tomorrow when I finish work mate. I also have another for the large one with dimensions I shall send you too. It may help you. :wink:


----------



## OPJ (27 Aug 2008)

Quick question, how do you guys get images of your SketchUp work on to the forums...?


----------



## LarryS. (27 Aug 2008)

file export 2d image


----------



## OPJ (27 Aug 2008)

Cheers, Paul, I'll try it out. Must be nice for you to be able to give _me_ some advice for a change, eh!! :shock:  :wink:


----------



## LarryS. (28 Aug 2008)

it had to happen one day !


----------

